# Groomers and Vets



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

when we take our dogs to these folks , it's our responsibility to make it safe for our dogs as well as our professionls we use. ... here's a good article on this ... https://mrsbehaviour.wordpress.com/2015/02/28/making-vet-visits-safer/


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Good read. I don't really trust any dog I don't know well and this article addresses all the situations we might encounter at a vet. Thanks!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

when I worked as a vet tech for 10 years we would try to book an appointment for a known'difficult' dog at the end of the morning hours or end of the evening hours so less people and their pets were in the waiting room..if any.Better yet, would be the first appointment of the day. Owner would call from his parking place outside and we would clear the waiting room if needed and get him into an exam room pronto. We didn't have too many of these big crazy dogs but there were a few that had a 'special warning' on their chart. The vet handled the exam with out one of the techs being in the room as an extra safety precaution. They came in muzzled and left muzzled. Oh the stories I could tell ya after working there for 10 years about dogs and their owners....I could write a book.LOL Safety was always first though at this animal hospital for sure!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great article, Dave. I think we've all been there with the, "he only wants to say hi or he's really very friendly" type, as the fur on the back is standing upright and the teeth are showing. Some people are clueless!

The name D'fer brought back memories for me, as we had a friend who asked his grandson what they should name their new puppy. The grandson, who was quite young at the time, said "D" for dog. Thus, the name became "D'fer". I had never heard it before or since until this article.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

right on Evelyn, that's the sort of thing a professional operation does. Yeah Mary I think Sue used it in the sense of deferring. ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yeah Evelyn I meant to say that it 's a thankless job dealing with an injured or in pain dog that wants to rip your face off when you go to touch them. That's why it's important to condition even small dogs like ours to wear a muzzle should this sort of thing happen. Dogs will even bite their owners who are simply there trying to help. We had a fun time at the hunt camp once when our large Walker got a mouth full of porcupine quills in his mouth and we had to pull them out.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Excellent information, Dave and Evelyn!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I do think our vet follows a lot of safety precautions. There is an in and an out door, so the animals don't have to pass each other. Owners usually bring their animals in in crates, or at least on leashes. It is a very small office with just one vet so there are never too many animals in the waiting room.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At my vet's office, many people leave their dogs in the car until they are ready to put them in an exam room. Not everyone does this, but many of the better educated people do. As a result, the waiting room is usually pretty quiet... Mostly crated cats or other smaller animals.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

When going to the Vet, we play it by ear. We use a smaller, one Vet office. Unfortunately there is just one in/out door. Usually, the waiting room is empty, so we bring Ricky in on a short leash and harness. When there are other animals in the waiting room, we sometimes take Ricky back out to the car, to wait his turn, depending on the situation.

When going to the bather and groomer, Ricky goes straight into the unoccupied prep room, and rarely sees another dog.

Ricky's Popi


----------

